# floppy clones



## stonegroove (Apr 19, 2009)

yesterday i took 24 clones from my 8 plants, today they have all flopped over, are they dying? should i start some seeds?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2009)

They will look worse and worse and you will think they are dying.

This is all natural and they will eventually bounce back.

Some will die, some will flourish.

Its just how it is 

eace:


----------



## LassChance (Apr 19, 2009)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> yesterday i took 24 clones from my 8 plants, today they have all flopped over, are they dying? should i start some seeds?



They'll be fine if you do this: Get some plastic drinking straws and cut them to length.  remove all but the top four or five leaves of each plant. Split each section of straw lengthwise so you can open it and place one length around each clone stem to support it while it recovers from it's "shock" and starts to make roots.
Now spray them with distilled water that is ROOM TEMP, NOT cold.  Then cover them with a clear plastic cover to hold the humidity in.  Allow for some air circulation by punching a few holes in the plastic cover.

Those clear plastic containers that baked goods come in make good clone starters.  Or, Saran Wrap stretched over the top of a box is fine, too.  Give them light, but not too intense.  Until they have roots, they are fragile.
After a few days, remove the straws and see if they stand on their own.  Keep the plastic cover on until roots show, then open the cover a little or plull back SOME of the Saran Wrap to gradually get them used to the lessining of the humidity level.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2009)

I use a Bubbler. Havent lost a clone yet. I dont use anything as for as Hormones. I do use a drop of SuperThrive in distilled water at 5.8 PH,,and lots of bubbles. At first they are droopy,,but not long. Takes a couple weeks to start rooting.


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 20, 2009)

not enough water in the rooters? not enough humidity..do u have a heat mat under the cloner.?


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 1, 2009)

I also believe you left too much leaf on which encourages flop IMO...hard to hold all that weight up.  And as HIE stated,  some flop is normal but i noticed they bounce back a lot quicker with minimal leaf.  I also cut the tips off the fans, this seems too help also. JMO


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)

I would cut the leaves in half and make sure that the bottoms of the cubes can just touch the water in the tray, they want to be moist but not soaking but remember you can always squeeze some water out of the cubes and thats better than them drying out.
I have used cocktail sticks and loosely tied em to it to hold em up but dont usually need to, looks like they they might of got a bit warm but i'm guessing.

I havn't lost one yet but i've seen the little sods root and flourish from _*MUCH*_ worse looking clones from yours so i wouldnt worry just yet


----------



## stonegroove (May 20, 2009)

thanx everyone, its ok now they all rooted at some point so i got my next batch sorted, they're lookin good, i'll post a picture but i'm going to work now, next time i'll start cloning sooner to give them time to root, it depends on how big they get before there is space in my flower room, 2 months might be enough time to root some clones and grow them to size


----------



## reality (May 23, 2009)

sorry to interupt this thread...

in your experiences how long does it take to root clones? 
im using rapid rooter plugs.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

reality said:
			
		

> sorry to interupt this thread...
> 
> in your experiences how long does it take to root clones?
> im using rapid rooter plugs.


 
lots of variable, like temp, humidity, strain, where the cut was made on the plant, how about...NO sooner than 5 days No longer than 3 weeks.


----------



## Newbud (May 23, 2009)

:yeahthat: Sounds about right to me. I use Root Riot cubes and usually takes 7 to 12 days for proper good roots shooting everywhere.


----------



## reality (May 24, 2009)

cool thanks guys...in my memory i feel like i have had clones root in less than a week.


----------

